

Southern New Hampshire University offers the $10,000 degree - nicholas73
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/this-new--10-000-degree-has-everyone-talking-194103390.html

======
theatraine
As a Canadian, this seems ridiculous to me. I paid $8,500/year in tuition for
my undergraduate degree (Mathematics and Computer Engineering, Queen's
University) and $7,000/year in tuition for my MASc (Computer Engineering,
University of Toronto), although my stipend and graduate scholarships more
than covered that (~$20,000/year). I wonder how many American students go
North? Even with international student fees, Canadian schools are cheaper, and
offer one of the highest-quality educations in the world.

~~~
refurb
International student fees are higher than you think at Canadian universities.
Instead of $5-7K/yr, they are often $18-20K/year.

You can go to Berkeley or University of Michigan for less than that
($10-13K/yr).

~~~
theatraine
Isn't that only in-state tuition? If you don't already live in the same state
as the school that you'd like to go to, then you're going to have to pay much
more.

Edit: some students are starting to do it:
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/06/25/america...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/06/25/americans-
heading-to-canadian-colleges/2456283/)

Also work permits are readily available for international students after 6
months of study: [http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/study/work-
offcampus.asp](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/study/work-offcampus.asp)

------
Denzel
I was equally as excited about University of Wisconsin's offering. They're
taking a step in the right direction, but I believe competency-based degrees
fall short, in the mind of the general public, when compared to more
traditional degrees.

In addition, I feel this program applies to such a narrow target in the post-
secondary education market. Diversity of options is great. However, I'll be
more interested when a university solves the problem from first principles and
offers a 4-year degree in the $10K-$20K range, including the costs of books
and board.

------
darkxanthos
I'm currently pursuing my math degree here (1.5 years) and have enjoyed it and
learned a ton. Currently enrolled in Abstract Algebra which is already a tough
course but then also add t ok it that the online classes are more intense 8
week "semesters" and it equals pain. But it's rewarding pain. This seems like
a logical fit for them and I think it could be a great experience for those
who are interested.

